# Skype Translator



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Skype Translator provides real-time voice-to-voice translation in English, French, German, Italian, Portuguese, Spanish and Chinese Mandarin.

The roll-out comes a year after Skype Translator was initially released in preview form after being developed in partnership with Microsoft Translator. 

At the moment Skype Translator is only available for Windows computers, but the Microsoft-owned company says it’s working on bringing the translation feature to new platforms and apps, along with more languages.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

